# Nest box for outside of cage



## alexis1011 (Feb 19, 2012)

For those of you that have your nest boxes on the outside of you cage, what kind of nest box do you have? What do you all think about this one: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11147205

Also, how did you set it up? I've heard cup hook holders (like this http://images.orgill.com/200x200/6280242.jpg) work well.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I use an outside nextbox , I drilled holes on the front in the 2 corners and attached it to the cage with stainless steel bolts and stainless steel butterfly nuts . You can find the hardware at any hardware store but make sure they are stainless steel . That box looks good to me


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

That nestbox has a hole drilled in the center front for mounting. It might come with hardware, but if it doesn't you'll need a screw/bolt and nut, and one or two flat washers like this one on the Home Depot website:










Put the screw through the hole in the box and the cage bars, put on the washer(s) as needed, then put the nut on the screw and tighten it up.


----------



## alexis1011 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you guys  I guess I'll be getting that one. I kinda overlooked the hole!


----------



## cockatiels808 (Jan 25, 2012)

That's exactly how I've been attaching the nest boxes to my birds cages. They're actually mating as I type... again! lol I simply have two holes drilled into the top of the nest box (one on each side), and use a bolt, washer and wing nut to secure it to the wire! Patern I use for best stability is bolt, washer, nest box, washer, wingnut. Sometimes the hole is too big and doesn't securely hold the box in place. That washer between the nest box and bolt helps to remedy that! Works extremely well, and provides lots of stability! Hope everything works out for you!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I use that box and love it, it's called a 'bob' box. Don't ask why because I don't know. It's a side mounted box and can be used inside and outside. I put a ledge on the front when I have it inside the cage so they can access the box easier, but on the outside a wire will hold it in place and will not interfere with the door. I do sometimes put a new hinge on the door and molding inside to keep the door from falling inside the box as it's prone to do once the nails come loose. With two small nails holding the door on the hinge is not made to last. This is the problem with any pre-made box though. Cheapness is the name of the game and they can't take a few more pennies and put a real hinge on pre-made boxes. It only takes a few seconds to nail the molding and ledge on and well worth the security they add.


----------

